# Pigeon for adoption in Brooklyn, NY



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello members,

Here is a site that one of our pigeons.com members found, if anyone is in Brooklyn and looking to adopt a needy pigeon check out the link below there is a pigeon up for adoption 

http://www.scarnyc.org/scaradoptions.html

SEAN CASEY ANIMAL RESCUE 
Brooklyn, NY ~ (917)734-0442


----------

